# Game #21: Utah Jazz (13-8) @ Heartless Suns (11-9) - 12/6



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Saturday, 9PM/8PM/5PM
Where: US Airways Center - Phoenix, Arizona
TV: Seriously, do you really wanna watch a bunch of whiny players who don't give a ****? *












*Phoenix Suns (11-9) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Raja Bell 








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal 

















Utah Jazz (13-8)

Starters: 








[PG] Deron Williams







[SG] Ronnie Brewer








[SF] CJ Miles








[PF] Paul Millsap







[C] Mehmet Okur *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on........OH****...*​


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #21: Utah Jazz (12-8) @ Heartless Suns (11-9) - 12/6*

heartless? ouch. i could see a comment like that coming from an *** hole like me, but keep the faith guys. seriously. love your own squad, from the peaks to the valleys. i would be shocked to see this team miss the playoffs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #21: Utah Jazz (12-8) @ Heartless Suns (11-9) - 12/6*

Diss speaks the truth. The Suns are bunch of millionaires, but even with all their money, they STILL couldn't buy a win. 

They need to start playing like they actually give a damn.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Another early night for the suns.

Bunch of tin men.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How could you be so heartless?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think Barnes should have that picture of bricks, he isn't shooting that bad, and is the only one on the team that plays with some fire every game. Raja's picture is funny as **** though lol. I don't know about this game tonight, the Jazz are a tough team and we.....well we aren't a tough team. ****, prove me wrong Suns.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns won 106-104 in a nail-biter. Stoudemire was a monster apparently. Did anyone actually watch the game? Apparently the Suns finally decided to show up and play with intensity in front of the home crowd. Could be a turning point... Then again, this is the Suns and they've done this kind of up and down thing before, so lets just keep our slivers of hope in check.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I fell asleep around 8 and woke up just now lol. I was really tired. I might not have watched regardless though.

Glad and kinda surprised they actually won. Amare with 22 pts (9-17) and 20 rebs. But 4-9 from the FT. 

But yeah, hopefully, this does start something.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow was I surprised to see a W tonight. Amare with 22/20 what the hell got into him tonight lol, first 20/20 game I can remember in a long time. Maybe he is reading the board and seeing all the **** I am giving him now lol. Just judging by the box score and recap, looks like Raja was as useless as usual, trade his *** already. Well, good effort Suns thanks for proving me wrong. 

PS- we would have lost if Boozer played =P


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Suns won 106-104 in a nail-biter. Stoudemire was a monster apparently. Did anyone actually watch the game? Apparently the Suns finally decided to show up and play with intensity in front of the home crowd. Could be a turning point... Then again, this is the Suns and they've done this kind of up and down thing before, so lets just keep our slivers of hope in check.


Yeah, I watched it. They hustled. Their defense still sucks but they were at least trying tonight. They still have a lot of bad turnovers and they looked much better without Shaq. Amare should have had 30 because he was fouled on most of his plays inside. It's funny because I said to my girlfriend that a play was a foul and she responded with "Then why didn't they call it? You just think the refs are out to get the Suns." Then on the next play, Shaq gets called for the same play. Now she thinks there is a conspiracy against the Suns.

If the Suns play the rest of the month with this type of energy, they'll win 50 at least.

EDIT: Amare can easily put up these numbers consistently because of his size, strength and quickness. He just hit the boards harder. Almost all of his rebounds came from hustle and not strategic positioning.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Surprised to see a Dubya ---- hope this is a new trend for the lackluster Suns.


----------

